# I Have Been Moding Again



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## vtxbud

You have been very busy !!!! Lookin' good...


----------



## campfirenut

Great job on the mods...

Bob


----------



## Chabbie1

Nice job!


----------



## Nathan

Great Job! When you run out of modding on your trailer, you can start on mine!


----------



## zrxfishing

Great idea for the fising rod rack


----------



## 'Ohana

Wow !! what a list of mod's









Must say that I broke into a sweat and are in need of an adult beverage just from reading the list









Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood

Wow! - Nice Job!!


----------



## MaeJae

Dang... GREAT list... GREAT job!!!

MaeJae


----------



## GSJ

You have some great idea's there. Just a small question...I put a swing handle on my 23RS and the screws don't seem to be holding, Did you go right through the wall and anchor it on the inside, or go into the stud, which I think I must have missed.
Gord


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## JerseyGirl86

And I can't get Mike to do these mods on the HOUSE let alone the Outback! HMPH!


----------



## tdvffjohn

The grill works off the low pressure of the trailer?


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bypassing the original reg, nice idea.


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## jdpm

Wow Clarkey! Lots of mods.







I can't wait to show John your list of mods. He thought I had done a lot of mods. Now he can't say anything else!








I did finish our latest mod today - a new PVC 5"x5" sewer hose carrier atop the current factory bumper. 
Thanks for posting all of your mods. It's a great inspiration to the rest of us. Phillip and John


----------



## escorrial

Hi Clarkely! I was looking at your photos and am wondering where your propane tanks are? Inside? Thanks!

escorrial


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Hey Clarkely:
Great mod work!! very creative!!
I have a "laundry list" of mods I wanted to do this winter but I cant even get to my OB!


----------



## Southpaw

How do you like the folding shower rod? Been debating on installing one...


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## Hot r Bln

Where did you purchase the folding shower curtain rod?


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## twincam

wow, someone has a lot of time on is hands, when your done with your hit me up for my address!! ill supply the beer and a chair so I can watch!!

good job, very creative!!


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## Calvin's Dad

clarkely said:


> Newest Mods are 32, 33 & 37 and have pictures added.......
> 
> *Compilation of Trailer Mods and accessories*
> 1. ProPride Hitch
> 2.Outbackers.com Stickers
> 3. Outbackers.com license plate frame
> 4. Pantry Top pull out New Doors
> 5. Bottom panel removed, new door and bottom pull out6. Shelf above toilet and coat hooks on matching board[/url]
> 6. Coat hooks and matching board in hall
> 7. Matching shelf above medicine cabinet
> 8. 44" Deep Pull out drawers under the Dinette, new drawer added to the other bench. Pic 1, Pic 2
> 9. Shelves in vanity cabinet
> 10. Vertical Dividers in cabinet above sink
> 11. Shelf added in Deep cabinets next to the bed up front
> 12. Tornado Tank Flush and a added city water connection for it; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3
> 13. Vent Covers
> 14. Shoe Rack to hank on suction cup clips out side for all the Little Stuff
> 15. Rear Hitch Receiver; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 16. Bal Scissor Jacks
> 17. Range topper
> 18. Paper towel Holder
> 19. Bumper Latching Hatch Cover
> 20. Surge Protector Keeping appliances safe
> 21. Roomba making cleaning easy
> 22. Power Tongue Jack
> 23. Slide Toppers on both Slide outs
> 24. Swing Handle added at 2nd door (bathroom door)
> 25. Awning Dimmer Switch with 1/4" table pad and 90' plug elbow, also makes it easy to reach out and turn off lights; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 26. Added a Gas quick connect up front for the Big Grill; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 27. Camp Chef 3 Burner Grill, With Big Griddle and Barbecue Box
> 28. Fishing rod rack
> 29. Magnetic floor vent covers
> 30. Skylight/Vent Cushion to block out the sun and Cold.
> 31. Lynx Levelers
> 32. Fold out shower curtain holder Pic with it folded in, pic with it folded out
> 33. Flag Pole and Holder, pic 1, pic2
> 34. Sewer pipe cap with hose hook up for trickle draining Grey water when boon docking
> 35. Push on connectors for cable wires when Rv'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36. To be done, outside TV cable connection in the Camp kitchen area
> 37. A lockable Bathroom door
> 
> *Compilation of Truck Mods and accessories*
> 1. Hitch receiver re-enforcing, since it is integrated and cannot be replaced with anything better; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3, Pic 4
> 2. S&b Cold Air Intake
> 3. Air Lift Wireless air * on board compressor and Firestone Heavy Duty Air Bags
> 4. PressurePro Tire pressure monitor in the truck but monitoring the Trailer tires, Truck tires are monitored by the truck
> 5. Gm Bug Shield
> 6. American Racing ATX series Predator Black Chrome Wheels
> 7. Tinted the front driver & passenger windows


I too trickle my grey water (#34). I also have a piece of hose attached, and I dig a hole (big enough to fit a bowling ball) I cover it with a piece of plywood with a hole just big enough to fit the hose through, and sometimes I cover the plywood with dirt. Even grey water can smell sometimes.


----------



## jgd

I would like to do the same thing you did for your fishing rods. Can you tell me what parts you used for this installation (both ends of the rod...it's hard to see in the photo).

Thanks --


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## Sayonara

Nice job! now just ditch the stove/sink and install a 20" LCD in there.


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## ZHB

clarkely said:


> *Last week* we were tent camping with the Scouts and no electricity....so we had to use an inverter, Sling box, lap top/air card, and projector and speakers (Wayne-O, Andy Spisak, and myself from on here) to watch the game. We earned are technology Belt Loops LOL.


Clarkely, you are my hero!


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## CdnOutback

Thule makes a system with a LCD bracket that can be mounted on the outside of a TT. They look interesting.


----------



## huntr70

clarkely said:


> I did not have an out door cable hook up............
> 
> So i decided to put in hook ups for an outdoor entertainment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put it all in the Camp Kitchen. It is out of the weather and has AC hookup next to it. Also meant i could use the hole/grommet in the floor under the sink to pull my wires up through ;-)
> 
> Hook-ups are just about complete (final piece coming today)
> 1. Remote Eye for Stereo (also used a splitter before running wire and put a remote eye in the bedroom)
> 2. Cable Jack, Component jacks so we can watch DVD or Ipod Movies
> 3. Ipod hook up from Jensen, gives the remote the ability to shuffle/change songs on Ipod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the comforts of my camp chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Jensen does not make a wire long enough and uses 8pin mini din connector's....so had to find the male end and female snap in ends..... no one had locally off the shelf, to solder and make up the wire run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thanks Andy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished at 1 am this morning - now ready for the Flyers game Saturday afternoon while camping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Last week* we were tent camping with the Scouts and no electricity....so we had to use an inverter, Sling box, lap top/air card, and projector and speakers (Wayne-O, Andy Spisak, and myself from on here) to watch the game. We earned are technology Belt Loops LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> AND Watch The Fly Boys Make History!!*


Nice job Clarke!!

Soon I'll have to give you more than your trailer is worth on trade on the new fiver next year.....























Steve


----------



## luverofpeanuts

really cool!


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Actually was thinking more like a 40" TV mounted outside on the side of the camper


Nice - you'll be ready now with the latest mod!


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## ZHB

Hey Clarke, I have wondered what was involved with adding a 30-amp hookup to the house. About how much cost/time was it for an electrician to do the work?


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## hautevue

30 amp hookup:

We can't store our TT at the house. It visits us before and after trips but otherwise lives in the storage yard.

To avoid a permanent post next to the driveway, and the heavy cost for buried wire (conduit is required in Baltimore City), I just use a 30 amp extension cord and plug my shore power cable into the extension cord. I wired up a 30 amp circuit and box inside the basement window, and run the ext. cord to the middle of the yard, and plug the shore power cable into the ext. cord.

Costs:

250 foot roll of #10-2 w/ground cable at Home Depot $85. Used 75 feet and sold the remainder uncut for $50 on Craigslist. Home Dept charges $1.20 per foot buying by the foot, so it was cheaper to buy the whole roll and sell off the excess. Net cost for the wire = $35.

30 a. single pole circuit breaker for the house panel $12.

Panel knock-out feed through connector $1.

Box of cable staples $3.

Receptacle box, knock-out cable clamp, RV 30a receptacle, and cover plate, $20 at Home Depot.

50 foot 30a ext. cord (looks just like the shore power cable), eBay, $45 including shipping.

Time to do it: 1 1/2 hours. My basement is fully open so the time was to pull the wire along the ceiling joists, staple in place, and wire the circuit into the panel. Wiring the receptacle took maybe 10 - 15 minutes.

It's an easy job if you have ready access to your house panel. Some folks' basements are finished, so they have to jump through hoops to get the wire run. Fishing wire along ceilings, or through walls is a PITA.

Good luck!


----------



## ZHB

Hmmmmm..... so hautevue, you're saying $71 for the box, and $45 for the extension cord. I am NOT very electrically knowledgeable, but I have easy access to my electrical panel in the garage. Is this really easy to do?

I can't keep the OB at my house, since I live on a street in a neighborhood with an HOA. I'm looking for a way to bring the 30amp power out to the street when it's here so we can crank the A/C while loading, unloading & cleaning.


----------



## hautevue

ZHB said:


> Hmmmmm..... so hautevue, you're saying $71 for the box, and $45 for the extension cord. I am NOT very electrically knowledgeable, but I have easy access to my electrical panel in the garage. Is this really easy to do?
> 
> I can't keep the OB at my house, since I live on a street in a neighborhood with an HOA. I'm looking for a way to bring the 30amp power out to the street when it's here so we can crank the A/C while loading, unloading & cleaning.


Your HOA situation is almost the same as mine but we're in an 1875 Victorian up on a hill in the far northern edge of Baltimore, and the neighbors really do not want TTs parked in the driveway. I can't blame them. I'd probably get tired of the sight of a TT or motorhome in the driveway next door. So we just park it at a storage facility.

Yes, IMHO, the power drop easy to do. The only area where you have to either be careful or shut off the house power panel is when you wire up the circuit breaker for the power drop and install it in the panel. If you've not done this stuff before, be safe and just flip off the main breaker (make sure your air conditioners are off first) and then you can work safely. Of course, Murphy's Law says that your panel will be in the darkest corner of the garage with no windows nearby, so you'll need light (flashlight, Coleman lantern or whatever.)!!! I'll be glad to either talk you through it or write stuff out without writing a book. You can get a how-to-do-it wiring book at Home Depot or Lowes for $15 - $25.

Running the wire is just work and nailing cable staples to keep the wire from drooping or falling down, and then mounting the receptacle box on the wall (I just use two wood screws). Then put the circuit breaker in the panel and wire the receptacle. It's pretty straightforward.

Meanwhile, bop onto eBay and search for RV power cords or some such. I found a bunch in the Buy-It-Now mode and some on auction. I bid on auctions using the snipe technique and won the thing for about $45 (about $35 + $10 shipping). It might take a week or two to get one, but you can always buy it from Camping World or other RV supply store. Check the prices and get the best deal. They're all the same (get the 30a one, not the 50a one--the 50a connectors are different.)

Regards,

Art from Baltimore


----------



## ZHB

Thanks Art - I have a healthy respect for electricity (been bitten a couple times before) so I try to leave it to the pros - but I know from watching that these types of jobs aren't that difficult. I was just concerned about making sure that I could wire another 30amp circuit breaker into the typical house panel. Looking at the front of my house, the garage is on the right hand side, and the panel box is inside the garage, on the outside wall of the house. I figure I'll just wire the breaker in, then run the wires to the front of the garage, and mount the box inside the garage on the same wall. Then I can run an ext. cord 50' to the OB and have room to spare.

My driveway slopes down considerably from the street - and it would be a tight 90 degree turn to get it in the drive - so when it's there at the house, I have ot leave it on the street right out front. Speed when I have it there is a prime concern - having A/C would help things along nicely!


----------



## Ish

Not sure if this link has been posted or not, but it provides good instructions. My breaker box is in the garage so it was easy for me to do. I only need 6 feet of 10ga wiring to put the 30amp box in the garage right below the breaker box. As was stated, definately turn the house power off when adding the additional breaker. But, remember the feeds into the breaker box are still hot so stay away from them. Shouldn't be an issue - but just be cautious.


----------



## hautevue

ISH's link is excellent. Good photos.

Since you are wiring inside the garage, do it as you noted--run the line out of the main panel and along the garage wall. You might want to go up to the ceiling, run along the ceiling where the wall meets the ceiling, and then come down to the receptacle. That keeps the supply wire away from everything so it won't get damaged accidentally.

Then hook up the wire as IHS has in the link and hook up the panel breaker. Remember you must have feed through connectors to get your wire out of the panel, and into the receptacle box.

Also, #10 wire is fine for 30a, but #8 is a little better, and not much more expensive. You do not need outdoor cable. Outdoor cable is MUCH thicker and UV resistant; regular wire is fine since you're indoors (at least it's fine in Baltimore...).

And make sure that the ext cord you buy is the 50' one, so you don't come up 5 feet short when you try it the first time!

Good luck and have fun!

Art from Baltimore


----------



## ZHB

Thanks for the advice guys - I'll be doing this sometime soon. And ISH - thanks for the link; I'm sure the warning about what type of breaker to use just saved me a lot of trouble.


----------



## BigPopa

I'm really interested in your exterior stereo mods. Do you have more information on them? Parts you purchased and from where? More pictures of the inside, etc.? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## BigPopa

Clark,
That helps a lot. I fancy myself a kind of techno geek so this stuff is very interesting to me. I especially like the swivel mount for the tv. I'm gonna have to work on that one first. What kind of equipment do you have on the inside to power your TV? How/where do you store it?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Ace

I just ordered the infrared wire for my TV from jensenrvdirect.com and also found a coupon code for 20% off for anyone else who is considering doing Clarkely's outside stereo mods.

RFBSAVE910


----------



## BigPopa

clarkely said:


> I'm really interested in your exterior stereo mods. Do you have more information on them? Parts you purchased and from where? More pictures of the inside, etc.? I really appreciate your help.


Nothing to show inside........
*
Inside:*
I removed an outlet on the wall that the stereo was on and drilled a hole through the floor (Look underneath to make sure there are no obstacles)

I then ran 3 component wires, rca wire for remote, Cable, and 1- 24 gauge 8+1 Shielded wire for Ipod, and three more strings for future expansion or changing - down through hole and over and back up under the sink through the existing sink plumbing hole and out into the camp kitchen.

*Outside:*
I cut holes for the plates i was going to use and then backed the side of the plastic camp kitchen insert by siliconing (super strong Dupont-corian silicone adhesive) 1/2" plywood to the side to strengthen it - i screwed the plastic to it behind the plates to ensure it would stay put until the silicone dried.

I then finished/soldered my connections and was done









Parts I used can be found at Lowes, radio shack, online, or local electrical supply.
Wall Plates
Component drop down jacks
Coaxial F Tv Connector
THIS Remote eye
(ADAPTER PLUG LINK)

Pictures ........ I did not have the ipod connector drop down in at this point.....just wire sticking through.



















I used this Exterior TV mount from Jensen rv direct , we leave the inside Tv's alone and take an extra one for outside










Hope That Helps!!

Clarke
[/quote]

Hey Clarke,
What iPod dock did you end up using? Also, what is the cable you used?


----------



## 1m4w

clarkely said:


> Newest Mods are 32, 33 & 37 and have pictures added.......
> 
> *Compilation of Trailer Mods and accessories*
> 1. ProPride Hitch
> 2.Outbackers.com Stickers
> 3. Outbackers.com license plate frame
> 4. Pantry Top pull out New Doors
> 5. Bottom panel removed, new door and bottom pull out6. Shelf above toilet and coat hooks on matching board[/url]
> 6. Coat hooks and matching board in hall
> 7. Matching shelf above medicine cabinet
> 8. 44" Deep Pull out drawers under the Dinette, new drawer added to the other bench. Pic 1, Pic 2
> 9. Shelves in vanity cabinet
> 10. Vertical Dividers in cabinet above sink
> 11. Shelf added in Deep cabinets next to the bed up front
> 12. Tornado Tank Flush and a added city water connection for it; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3
> 13. Vent Covers
> 14. Shoe Rack to hank on suction cup clips out side for all the Little Stuff
> 15. Rear Hitch Receiver; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 16. Bal Scissor Jacks
> 17. Range topper
> 18. Paper towel Holder
> 19. Bumper Latching Hatch Cover
> 20. Surge Protector Keeping appliances safe
> 21. Roomba making cleaning easy
> 22. Power Tongue Jack
> 23. Slide Toppers on both Slide outs
> 24. Swing Handle added at 2nd door (bathroom door)
> 25. Awning Dimmer Switch with 1/4" table pad and 90' plug elbow, also makes it easy to reach out and turn off lights; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 26. Added a Gas quick connect up front for the Big Grill; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 27. Camp Chef 3 Burner Grill, With Big Griddle and Barbecue Box
> 28. Fishing rod rack
> 29. Magnetic floor vent covers
> 30. Skylight/Vent Cushion to block out the sun and Cold.
> 31. Lynx Levelers
> 32. Fold out shower curtain holder Pic with it folded in, pic with it folded out
> 33. Flag Pole and Holder, pic 1, pic2
> 34. Sewer pipe cap with hose hook up for trickle draining Grey water when boon docking
> 35. Push on connectors for cable wires when Rv'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36. To be done, outside TV cable connection in the Camp kitchen area
> 37. A lockable Bathroom door
> 38. Outdoor Entertainment Hookups
> 
> *Compilation of Truck Mods and accessories*
> 1. Hitch receiver re-enforcing, since it is integrated and cannot be replaced with anything better; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3, Pic 4
> 2. S&b Cold Air Intake
> 3. Air Lift Wireless air * on board compressor and Firestone Heavy Duty Air Bags
> 4. PressurePro Tire pressure monitor in the truck but monitoring the Trailer tires, Truck tires are monitored by the truck
> 5. Gm Bug Shield
> 6. American Racing ATX series Predator Black Chrome Wheels
> 7. Tinted the front driver & passenger windows


----------



## 1m4w

where do get the lockable Bathroom door it is not a standard size


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## Traveling Tek

Deff have to look into that remote eye for the stereo. Always bugged me it didn't have an RF remote instead of IR.


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## arotundo

clarkely said:


> never did add a picture of my rear storage containers...... finally took one today


Wow that's a lot of snow and ice! Not so sure if I would like to deal with that mess! Most snow I have seen is an inch!


----------



## Kevin K

clarkely:

Do you have it just the way you want it yet?







Great info. I have started a list...

How did you attach the coat hanger mount to the wall? The walls are pretty thin aren't they?


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## thefulminator

Did you install the heated seats yourself of have a dealer do it? I've been thinking about that one for a while.


----------



## Kevin K

clarkely said:


> I used a backer board and found the studs to fasten it in to......... used the tap and listed stud finder method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Perfect Just the way i want it now............. until i see something cool someone else did, or come up with another idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to tinker


Are the interior studs metal or wood?


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## wolfwood

thefulminator said:


> Did you install the heated seats yourself of have a dealer do it? I've been thinking about that one for a while.


Yeah, Clarkely....what he said!!!

Go figure







the Miata (which doesn't get driven in the winter) has heated seats.....the Tundra does NOT!


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## NDKoze

clarkely said:


> Did you install the heated seats yourself of have a dealer do it? I've been thinking about that one for a while.


Yeah, Clarkely....what he said!!!

Go figure







the Miata (which doesn't get driven in the winter) has heated seats.....the Tundra does NOT!








[/quote]

I had my Accessory guy (who has showroom at the dealer and rents space from the dealers garages) do that........ kit from GM was like 350.00 and he said installation would not exceed 250.00 - i said go for it, i did not have time.......... That also included the Dealer to reflash the computer..... computer has to have it added so it turns them on when its cold out and you use key fob to start it........

ironically he said the drivers seat already had the seat back heated pad in there........ considering seeing if the switch and circuit can handle having that pad installed into the jump seat since we do use it........

You don't need heated seats.......... until you get 1 vehicle with them............... then you need them in all








[/quote]

+1 on the heated seats. I would never buy another vehicle without them. I have also grown quite fond of the leather. Last 5 vehicles have been leather. This is the first one with cooled seats though. Real nice in the summer considering the seats are black leather and yes it does frequently get into the 90's and occasional 100's here in ND.

Nice looking mod. Your accessory guy did a good job. Looks like they were supposed to be there from the factory.


----------



## David Moen

Nice job on the mods! Wherever did you find the foldout shower curtain holder? What a great idea! Might borrow a few ideas!

Thanks!


----------



## Traveling Tek

clarkely said:


> never did add a picture of my rear storage containers...... finally took one today


WHat are those hangers made out of? I thought about something similar to put my hose for the flojet in, but couldn't figure out how to attach it. I wanted a plate or something, then put one of those reels on it so I could just reel up my hose when I was done.


----------

